# convert bin file to normal file



## ممدوح عوف (27 يوليو 2010)

احبائى تحويل bin file عملية بسيطهhttp://www.4shared.com/file/l7Kc5Fu5/ULTRAISO.html عن طريق ultraiso و هو برنامج مخصوص لغرض تحويل مجموعه من الإمتدادات الخاصة بشبكة الإنتر نت بعد تحميلها الى ملفات عادية تتعامل مع ال windows وهذا هو الرابط الخاص بـــــultraisoمع التمنيات بالتوفيق
من يريد طريقة التحويل يرد برسالة


----------



## delta_egypt_100 (1 أغسطس 2010)

انا حملت البرنامج ولاكن كيف الطريقه


----------

